# anyone need a lift?



## Rancho (Dec 20, 2011)

hey
i got this car and not much else.
need a ride?
let me know and lets work it out


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 20, 2011)

where are you currently located?


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 20, 2011)

yes where are you? I could use a ride form Corpus Christi to San Antonio and then to Austin in a couple weeks or so


----------



## Rancho (Dec 21, 2011)

im in tulsa this could happen get me outta here


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 21, 2011)

i wish i had met you while i was in Tulsa because that place is like soviet russia and full of tweakers.. But we had a sweet squat that used to be a dmtster pad with hand prints everywhere and electric, heat and water. But for some reason we couldn't hitch out of there and didn't wanna catch out because it was pouring and really cold. I was in that dumb city for like a week and a half. And got sold bunk ass mali.


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 21, 2011)

Start headin south yo!


----------



## SickOfDodge (Dec 22, 2011)

ayy im in arkansas where you headed?


----------



## snot (Dec 22, 2011)

what state are you in and headed to nola???


----------



## Rancho (Dec 22, 2011)

wherever whatever


----------



## brking (Dec 22, 2011)

if your going through texas i could use a ride from el paso to anywhere but here


----------



## wrkrsunite (Dec 29, 2011)

If you make thru Mo. let me know, im in the process of plotting my escape.

In fact i just looked at a map and seen that Tulsa is close so holla back.


----------



## SickOfDodge (Dec 29, 2011)

eastcoastttt


----------



## Alexander (Dec 29, 2011)

im stuck in chicago area...no ride. Lets GO!


----------



## FuckYeah (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm in OKC heading east to arkansas then down to NOLA. you play any instruments?


----------

